# Travis Madden Memorial Scholarship Tourny



## highntight (Jan 24, 2011)

Several of you fished this last year!
The 2nd annual Travis Klynt Madden Memorial Scholarship Tourney will be held July 13th (captain's meeting social, team registration, pot sign-up to be Friday night July 12th). This was a huge success last year with 55 teams participating.

Team entry $125 includes: 4 T-shirts, 4 dance tickets, 4 BBQ plates and 8 bait bucket raffle tix.
6 Pots to enter: Heavy Trout, Heavy Red, Spot Pot, Stringer (5&2), Heavy Hard Head or Gafftop, and new this year Heavy Fish (fresh or salt by any legal means).
Event is base from Inez, Tx community center. fishing can begin at 12:01am 7/13 ad weigh in is from 2-4pm.

All proceeds got to scholarships for the youth of Victoria, Calhoun, and Jackson Counties.
Call Keith Madden (361)648-4268 for entry forms or email [email protected]

TKM Memorial Scholarship Fund is a 501(c)3 non-profit.

Any vendors looking to advertise products through donations, either as prizes or auction items (all tax deductible) please contact me from the info above.

Hope to see you there!


----------

